# LOTR BFME2 won't install the second time



## Piepschuim (May 16, 2009)

I have got LOTR BFME 2 and the first time it installed without problems, but i uninstalled (dont ask...) and wanted to install again. But my install stops at 76%. I guess the cd is damaged. But is have a brother and he's got the game installed, so i got alle the files from his computer. Is there a possibility that i can get the game running with the files from his computer?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF

Make sure the disk is not scratched or damaged, make sure your anti-virus is not blocking the installation.

Try uninstalling the game with Revo uninstaller
www.revouninstaller.com


----------



## Piepschuim (May 16, 2009)

Yeah I already use RevoUninstaller :laugh: But the problem is that the cd is damaged, but i have all the necessary files, i just dont know how to install the game with them...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Take a screenshot of all the files you have and I will tell you what to do.

To take a screenshot, press PrintScreen and paste the pic into MS Paint and upload it to TSF


----------

